# Following ABCs?



## MacDee (Mar 14, 2019)

Ressurected old MTD model 322-703-004 Canadian? Can't find info or parts. Control Panel info says something about A B & C and I see those letters on auger housing, beside motor and on the clutch handle respectively. I'm getting it to work but seems B needs to be in different positions sometimes to work.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Pictures would be most helpful.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes, many variants of MTD under different names but I’m not familiar with the A B and Cfor the parts, Post some pics and if you have it the model and I’m sure we can find the parts you need or a part that will work from a similar model.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

It could be that the letter corresponds with the frame size.


----------



## MacDee (Mar 14, 2019)

*Photos of 322-703-004 with the A. B, C 's*

I did finally get it working but then after a few days I think I threw a rod. Now I'm trying to get it going again with a replacement engine. Still haven't found any info on the model.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That looks like a cousin of a Bob-cat and Bear-Cat

https://gilsonsnowblowers.com//snowvintage.html#bobcat

.


----------

